# Answer of the Week



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2021)

Has any one thought about having Answer of the Week and we could post what we thought the question was? Just a crazy thought.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm a jerk.





Kinda like jeopardy, lol.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Steve Martin?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Name someone who has happy feet.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2021)

the politicians names are rolling off my tongue

oohh and a lot of hollywood types

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 26, 2021)

He don’t like it. He don’t like anything!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Bah Humbug!!! Wait that isn't a question! Danged good look'n guy though!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2021)

Start it up Ray. See how it goes....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2021)

Duh uhh, I'll have to think about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 27, 2021)

Question is: What is the origin of "I'm not gonna try it—you try it!"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Question is: What is the origin of "I'm not gonna try it—you try it!"?


What is life cereal?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Question is: What is the origin of "I'm not gonna try it—you try it!"?





T. Ben said:


> What is life cereal?



I need more practice on this idea! Background, when I read Mikes posts referring to little Mikey I always think of the Life cereal commercial

Great commercial in the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 27, 2021)

The general idea of Lil Mikey - cannot tell you of the number of times it was said - give it to Mikey - he'll eat it! In reality, it probably happened - I didn't back away from much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

